# What type of crafts/goodies..



## mychiisqueen (Jan 3, 2008)

What types of crafts/goodies have you made for your chis?

My crafter skills are lacking but I've crocheted Emma lots of blankets from scrap yarn from my grandmother (they are all mix matched colours for the most part but Emma doesn't mind)

I've also crocheted lil blobs and stuffed them with socks and such things and she loves them!

I've also done one really good sweater for her without a pattern it turned out great the others i have attempted have failed. 

But i am looking for some more ideas if anyone has them.


----------



## lacedolphin (Nov 20, 2005)

I've made collars,necklaces,sweaters,blankets, next I'm going to try toys and knitted roses for her sweaters. This is for all my dogs, not just my chi though. I can knit, crochet(all types),tatting,cross stitch, hand embroidery.
Anything with string or yarn and a needle or hook,I'll try. I can't sew worth a darn though! lol


----------



## mychiisqueen (Jan 3, 2008)

Aww I wish I knew how to make necklaces and collars I always think about it but always get discouraged. You got some pretty lucky puppies!


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

Hey Lacedolphin what do you make the necklaces and collars out of? I may want to try that...!

I made Precious a bead necklace, just with some elactic and beads, its only for special occasions though im scared it might rub on her neck...!

you could buy a plain collar and glitz it up a bit? sew stuff on it, that might be an idea. customized collars lol! x


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Ive made crocheted blankets,crocheted jumpers, snuggle bags,harness's,leads/couplers, duvet covers, fabric coats and tops.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

You are all so clever, I can't cast on a stitch


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Deleted.......


----------



## lacedolphin (Nov 20, 2005)

For the collars I use hemp or hemp-like products or cotton.The needles I hand made myself so the stitches would be a certain size to be safe for scratching, playing, etc. I use all natural products and knit in the clasp and charms so they cant come undone. I also use a clasp like you would find on a bracelet ( circle and bar) not a spring loaded kind for safety of course. I don't have a camera and I'm hoping to get some pictures sometime and post them. I made one for Angel and everyone at work loved them so much, I ended up making several and selling them. I couldn't find anything pretty for Angel that would fit,would be safe, and was pretty so I kept messing around with different ideas until I found one that worked. I've got a lady at work who got 2 for her cats and she loves them.I have sold a bunch to pleople with puppies and toy sized dogs and they hold up better than any collar they tell me. I started out making them and just giving them away until I had so many people interested I had to start selling them as I couldn't afford to buy the stuff anymore without charging.Keeps me occupied and out of trouble!! lol


I have a regular collar now that I'm trying to put beads on or figure out a way to customize it so the beads cant come off with any type of glue. Funny though, I can't sew a lick!! Me and machines are not a good mix! lol


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

hahah!! Im just about to get my first machine, its high time i learnt, but its just the threading up that gets me! I can hand sew most things,..

Your collars sound fab, i bet you could sell some on here, they sound so safe, and pretty at the same time you dont often get a good mix like that! xx


----------



## mychiisqueen (Jan 3, 2008)

I got my first sewing machine for last christmas... i attempted a few projects and failed and have been discouraged since .. but its not the end I will try again someday


----------



## bniles4 (Aug 4, 2008)

i wish i knew how to make clothes. she has barely any fur (a REALLY short coat) and is cold. i cant find any sweaters that arent like tank tops that actually cover her a little bit and keep her warm. 

for those who sew, do you make your own patterns? or do you buy them.


----------

